# First fair of 2015



## nadnerb (30 Apr 2015)

Hi Guys
I had my first fair of the year on Sunday and had a chance to try out my new stall, I made it in a hurry and although it worked well I have decided to modify it a bit. The day its self was a fine bright day and as this fair is outside that is a must. I had alot of new products on the stand and was really looking forward to getting some reaction to them
Sales were slow to start but picked up after lunch and by the end of the day I had sold a lot of low to mid priced items but not too many priced over €20. I had made a few small boxes, and pyro ed designs into them these were a big hit, I put a different design on both top and bottom of the box and this was a major selling point, I sold at least 2 boxes because of this
Any comments, critics or suggestions are greatly appreciated
Regards
Brendan


----------



## Chippygeoff (1 May 2015)

Hi Brendan. That is a stunning display and well thought out. It's always difficult coming up with a new display idea and trying to improve on what we already have. You knew what you wanted to put out for people to see and came up with the best solution. The height is very good so people can see your stall from anywhere at a venue. Does the main part of your display fold down for getting it in the car.

Glad to hear you had a good first day with sales. Things are very slow here. I have just done my eighth craft fair of the season and I just covered my expenses but as the season progresses it will get a lot better as I am in a main tourist area. Well done Brendan and I hope your next one proves even more fruitful.


----------



## boboxsi (1 May 2015)

Hi

Just asking, because here are prices with the products. This are really cheap prices for hand work. 
How can you cover the expenses of timber, your time .... 
Sorry i am thinking that this prices are low


----------



## Woodmonkey (1 May 2015)

boboxsi":3qzizye2 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just asking, because here are prices with the products. This are really cheap prices for hand work.
> How can you cover the expenses of timber, your time ....
> Sorry i am thinking that this prices are low



He's just told you that he sold very little over €20, this is the reality of craft fairs I'm afraid. Most punters are not expecting to spend a lot of money. The few that I have done have not been tremendously rewarding on the day, but where they are useful is getting your name out there and possibly getting commissions or repeat work. I did one just before Christmas and scored a £1500 job making an oak table for someone.

Looks great by the way, I'm also interested how the display folds up or comes apart for transportation.


----------



## gilljc (1 May 2015)

Very impressive display =D> I know I need to do something to improve my table, but it all needs to go into a ford focus. My next fair not until June now, so got lots of time to think....
Re Brendan's prices, of course they are far too cheap, but until buyers are willing to differentiate between quality handcrafted items and the mass produced laser cut stuff, that is how it is, and why for many of us it can only be a hobby that can sometimes give a little back 
I am fortunate enough to be a recent member of a craft association that insists upon items being handcrafted by the member, but I have been to a few fairs where the place is full of mass produced so called craft items, many of them imported, and often franchised items such as candles, make up, laser cut stuff etc etc....


----------



## Claymore (1 May 2015)

..........


----------



## jonluv (1 May 2015)

Looks great Brendan--- I no longer price anything over £25 in fact I find items from £5 to £12 to be the majority of sales. 
I used to price Penguin & Chick at £18 and sell 2 a year, now at £13 I sell a dozen or more,there is not a lot of spare cash around and the type of stuff we sell are not necessities .

If you were to base costs to include time spent making a piece you would sell very little.

However as mentioned orders taken can lead to higher prices, orders for 3d house signs will make £30 plus


----------



## Bryan Bennett (1 May 2015)

HI Brendan Putting a price on our projects is probably the hardest thing to do.Love the display,I have said before that it depends you location the price that you can expect to charge.

Bryan


----------



## nadnerb (2 May 2015)

Hi Guys
Thanks for all the comments, any feedback from peers is great to get. The stall comes apart for getting it into the car (renault scenic) The top board comes off and the two poles holding it up comes off the main stand, the names and key ring stands are free standing with a hinged back for stability . The main part of the stand is rigid and made from 10 mm ply, it is a bit bulky but light enough to carry. I made it by measuring the space that I had in the car so that was not a problem. It takes up very little space because I can put boxes in under it . I am working on a design for the main part to fold up like a concertina , when I finish anyone who wants one is welcome to the plans, but don't hold your breath, I am painfully slow at drawing them up! As for the prices of my items, I am lucky as I pay very little for the wood from a local joinery, as an example 
10 ft x 8 in x 3/4 in of maple
4 ft x 8 in x 3/4 in of walnut
2 ft x 8 in x 2/4 in of ash
4 ft x12 in x 3/4 in of piranha pine 
sized to my requirements only cost €50.00.
As for paying for my time, forget it!!! I really think the only people that get paid for their time are solicitors and psychiatrists. It is nearly impossible to pay yourself an hourly rate when working at crafts. I try to even things out, a key ring takes approx 10-15 minutes to make, cost 30-35 cents and I charge €5 each for them. Some of the larger items, like trivets can talk 1-2 hours to make and I struggle to get €20.
Thanks again, your feedback is really important!!
Regards
Brendan


----------



## Chippygeoff (2 May 2015)

I totally agree with Brendan. I cannot count my time in with the cost of an item, I would never sell anything if I did. I am not bothered that much as i am at home all day anyway as i cannot work in the normal sense of the word and I would rather be scrolling than twiddling my thumbs. I more than cover my cost however. I can turn a 50p piece of wood into a £9-95 item. I have cost outside of the workshop like fuel for the craft fairs, tissue paper and carrier bags, printing order forms and having business cars made etc. I am very happy with the profit i make and it pays for everything I need in the way of materials and equipment for the workshop.


----------



## nadnerb (4 May 2015)

A quick tip for anyone who posts items, in the mail that is ,not here. The next time you are in Aldi or Lidl have a chat with the manager, all the fruit comes in boxes with bubble wrap between each layer. Ask if he (or she) would keep some for you (a handmade gift can seal the deal!) and Hey Presto!! Free bubble wrap for life!!! What you don't use for mailing can provide countless hours of Popping 
Regards
Brendan


----------

